# schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2012)

Hi,

zur Zeit blühen in meinem Garten wieder überall diese hübschen __ Kletterpflanzen, eine der wenigen Pflanzen die bei dem nasskalten prima wachsen und blühen:beten

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter am WE gartentauglich, dann ist mal wieder Partisanengärtnern angesagt (durchs Gebüsch und zugewucherte Beete robben und alles feindliche darin wie stechender Hohlzahn, Klettenlabkraut, Löwenzahn, Gänsedisteln u.a platt machen

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

ebenfalls 

eine meiner hasspflanzen :evil

eine woche nicht geschaut und schwupp hat sie wieder besitz von meiner glanzmispelhecke genommen 

und von wegen einfach wegrupfen  wenn man pech hat reißt man der "befallenen" pflanze gleich auch noch ordentlich was ab


----------



## schluffi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: ... also ich finde die wirklich hübsch und bei mir darf *alles *wachsen (ausser Neophyten): das spart ungemein Nerven und Arbeit und bringt einem sogar noch einen Naturschutzpreis ein...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hi Barbara,

ne ordentliche Zaunwinden-Kolonie im Garten bringt einem keinen Naturschutzpreis ein. Das Zeug wuchert wie die Pest, wird innerhalb weniger Wochen bis 5-6m lang und erdrückt alles andere unter ihrem Laub (reißt bei stärkerem Regen alle schwächeren Pflanzen zu Boden). Beim Rupfen wurzelt jedes noch so kleine im Boden verbleibende Rhizomstückchen und bildet extrem schnell neue Triebe. Blütenbesucher hab ich tagsüber noch nie an den hübschen Trichterblüten gesehen und Tiere (außer mal selten ein paar Blattläuse) die das Laub fressen auch noch nie (da gehen net mal spanische __ Nacktschnecken wegen dem darin enthaltenen Milchsaft dran) 

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Frank,

wenn das __ Ackerwinde ist, dann ist das kein Spaß! Da ich Herbizide nicht anwende, ist es schwer die los zu werden. Unser Garten ist nun frei - wobei ich verschiedenes versucht habe. Das Prinzip ist erst einmal einfach, im Detail aber mit Arbeit verbunden.
Der einfache Teil:
wenn die im Frühjahr wuchsen, dann habe ich die Triebe gesammelt und so aufgewickelt, dass die unter die Endkappe von einem 110er HT-Rohr passen. Die Endkappe wird dann mit den Trieben drunter auf die Stelle gestöpselt wo die Trieb aus der Erde kommen. Alles was die Ackerwinde wächst, kann sie nur noch unter dem Deckel und dann wächst sie sich tot. Das kann 2 Jahre dauern!

Man darf nicht versuchen sie tief ab zu reißen, das Resultat sind dann mehrere Stellen wo sie wieder kommt. Einfach nur zusammen wickeln und "Stöpseln". 
Unangenehm wird es, wenn die Ackerwinde in den Wurzeln der Zierpflanzen wächst, dann muss man die Pflanze ausgraben und von der Ackerwinde trennen - ohne letztere abzureißen! Sonst wird das nichts mit dem Stöpseln.

Das hat sogar in unserem ziemlich dicht bewachsenen Garten, mit Mengen an Ackerwinden - siehe mein Teichfred in der Sig - funktioniert. Man muss hinter jeder Ackerwinde hinterher sein, aber das Prinzip des sich Totwachsens ist zuverlässig. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, es könnte in Einzelfällen drei Jahre gedauert haben, bis die auch gedeckelt hinüber waren. Im späten Frühjahr hebt man den Deckel und schaut was los ist, die hellen Triebe sind gut zu erkennen/zuzuordnen.

Das ist wohl das Übelste, was ich im Garten an unerwünschten Pflanzen erlebt habe, Giersch kann da noch mit.

edit: den Garten und die Wildkräuter haben wir übrigens  erst in den Griff bekommen, als wir Mengen - ich betone das - an Kompost ausgebracht hatten. Gerade die Wurzelkräuter haben bei dem nährstoffreichen Boden keine Veranlassung sonderlich Wurzeln auszubilden. Die haben weniger Wurzeln und der Boden ist locker. Die sinddann leicht zu entfernen. Heute ist Unkraut nur noch insofern Thema, als dass es von einem (netten) Nachbarn rüber kommt. Ein Problem ist es nicht mehr. - Obwohl ich "seine" Ackerwinde argwöhnisch beobachtet habe. Er hat wenigstens Essig drauf, sodass die nicht aussamt. 
Unseren eigenen Kompost lösen wir jetzt auf, weil dessen Produktion nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist. Wir fahren im Frühjahr sowieso ins Kompostwerk und holen jedes Jahr 500-1000l Kompost. Das reicht etwa für den halben Garten. Außerdem wird noch die Asche von ca. 5-6 t Holzpellets verwurstelt. Trotzdem stellt sich an einigen Stellen im Garten Stickstoff- und Magnesiummangel ein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hi Nik,

obwohl die Pflanzen fast überall __ Ackerwinde genannt wird hat sie mit der Ackerwinde nichts zu tun, letztere ist ne ganz andere Pflanze

Die Ackerwinde heißt Convolvulus arvensis, wächst eher am Boden liegend und hat kleine rosa/weiß-rosa gefärbte, nur 2-3cm breite Blüten

die Pest oben heißen eigentlich Zaun-__ Winden (Calystegia sepium und Calystegia sylvatica)

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hallo Frank,

ich habe das nicht überprüft, hier wird die umgangssprachlich so bezeichnet. Nach deiner Beschreibung ist das dann wohl auch eine Zaunwinde - es bleibt eine Seuche. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## lissbeth66 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Wer will welche davon haben ? Ich verschenke die ...einfach nur Pn an mich 

Ne mal im Ernst , alles wuchert zu mit dem Kram und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die erwürgen andere Pflanzen regelrecht. 

Immer wenn ich nach ein paar Stunden Gartenarbeit denke das die meisten nun weg sind , ist ein paar Tage spaeter schon wieder alles voll.


----------



## schluffi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hallo Frank
Nein, den Natuschutzpreis bekommt man nicht nur für Zaun- Acker- oder sonstige __ Winden sondern für einen unaufgeräumten Garten mit einer möglichst vielfältigen, einheimischen Fauna und Flora. So gesehen gibt es in meinem Garten eben kein Unkraut: ich muss also nicht jäten ;o)  Erstaunlicherweise halten sich die Pflanzen gegenseitig in Schach, je nach Jahr "gewinnen" andere Arten und im nächsten Jahr wendet sich das Blatt wieder - faszinierend!
Was ich genau im Auge behalte und ggf. dezimiere sind Einwanderer wie die kanadische __ Goldrute und der __ Sommerflieder, sie dürfen als Bienenweide da sein, sich aber nicht ausbreiten... 
Nachbarn und Passanten schütteln schon mal den Kopf über unsere "Wildnis" aber dafür haben wir wesentlich mehr Artenvielfalt im Garten wie mit dem "schönen englischen Rasen mit Thujahecke". Da kann ich auch betonieren und grün anstreichen...


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Ich finde das __ Efeu nach wie vor sehr schön!


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hallo Barbara,

gibt´s Bilder von Deiner Wildnis ?


----------



## schluffi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Aber gerne doch..

 
2005, der Garten ist noch ganz neu---
 
 
hier schon "etwas mehr" zugewachsen
 
der Blick aus dem Küchenfenster (sollte mal ein Kräutergarten werden - die Kräuter sind nicht auf den ersten Blick sichtbar, aber immer noch da!)
 
und hier der Teich in diesem Frühsommer.


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hi

Die Rhizome der Zaunwinde sind essbar. Sollen wie Spargel oder Mungbohnenkeime schmecken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Stadtkind (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

danke Barbara,

wirklich SCHÖN wild


----------



## Moonlight (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hey Nik,

tolle Idee mit dem Stöpseln ... nur dann würde mein Garten wahrscheinlich nur von Deckeln bedeckt sein 

Bei mir wachsen an jeder 2. Stelle Brennesseln ... die kann man auch rausreißen wie man will. Dieser Mist kommt auch ständig wieder  Und nein, ich mag keinen Brennesseltee 
Hat Jemand ne Idee wie man die ohne Chemie los werden kann?

Mandy


----------



## laolamia (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

hi!

also brennessel geht dagegen noch gut weg 
ich entferne die immer mit einem grubber... die wurzeln gehen relativ gut raus finde ich.

die "__ ackerwinde" die eigentlich keine ist hat mich zu roundup gezwungen 

so jetzt auto beladen und dann ab zur ostsee......

bis bald
marco


----------



## nik (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: schöne, vollkommen anpruchslose großblütige Kletterpflanze für den Garten*

Hi Mandy,

die Brennnesseln mögen es schon nährstoffreich. Bei denen gilt das besonders mit der Bodenverbesserung durch Kompost, dann lassen die sich leicht entfernen. Hier im Frankfurter Kompostwerk kostet der 50l Sack, selbstbefüllt (=60l  ) 3-4,-€. In den Vaneo geht reichlich rein.

Wegen der Zaunwinde, ich hatte sehr viele Deckel, immer noch viele.

Gruß, Nik


----------

